# Finally caught Walnut.



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Finally got my hands on a drop trap, and caught this beauty. 
He's very friendly, no hissing, or biting, lets me pet him anywhere, touch his paws, most he's done was meow a lot. 

He's just scared.
But I know he has potential. 
He used to run around and chase the leaves outside, and play with the snow, and he loved laser pointers!

I'm hoping he'll adjust quickly so he can have as much fun as he did outside, in side! 

He's also VERY, VERY soft.
I don't think I've ever had a cat this soft before. 

Looking to get him adopted!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

What a cutie!  I hope Walnut comes around quickly.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

dt8thd said:


> What a cutie!  I hope Walnut comes around quickly.


I'm sure he will.
He seems pretty affectionate.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Poor thing is in his litter box D:


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a sweet looking kitty!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Very pretty kitty


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Is it normal if he lets me hold him already?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh man, who cares whether it's normal or not when there's a soft furry kitty in your arms!  

He's got the sweetest little face. He doesn't look very old (though I have no idea how to age a cat), and since he's so comfortable with humans, he's not feral. I don't know the history to Walnut - have you been watching him for a while?


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

He's 10 months old.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

He is very sweet, and very cute! That is awesome that he lets you hold him. I hope you are able to find him a good home, but looks like he is thankful for the time being to be with someone who is caring and loving. He looks relieved. Thanks for taking care of him.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

LowFatPat said:


> He's just scared.
> But I know he has potential.





LowFatPat said:


> Is it normal if he lets me hold him already?


Answered your own question.

Sounds like he wasn't feral at all... he was nervous, but he's spent enough time around people in his 10 months of life to be doing pretty well with people. 

He might also be scared into submission. *shrugs* Not all semi-ferals try to take your arm off.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Why does he purr when I hold him then? 
He's a big love bug.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Either he's happy, scared or in pain. Read his body language.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Carmel said:


> Either he's happy, scared or in pain. Read his body language.


He purrs when I hold him, and he meows a LOT. 
It's not like, scared meows, its tiny like mews.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

He's just a talkative cat. I used to own a very talkative cat. He was friendly, and always loved talking to me. Him & I would hold conversations together, and he'd hug me. Some cats are like that sometimes.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Walnut started playing today!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

LowFatPat said:


> Walnut started playing today!


That's great news! He must be starting to feel more comfortable in his surroundings.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

He obviously was someones cat in previous life. Playing with him will bring down his inhibitions to you quickly. Are you keeping him or getting him a new home? Is he neutered? Have you had him scanned for a chip?

Sorry I don't know the back story of your efforts with this guy. Now he is safe and well fed. Step in the right direction


----------

